# 8N 1950



## Jihnstaubin (Oct 24, 2021)

Anybody know where a guy can get a set of used chains? 
8N tire size 12.4 | 11-28
150 inch circumstance. 
I live between Kingston and Ottawa Ontario


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Ford Tire Chains in Ontario - Kijiji™


Find "Ford Tire Chains" in Ontario - Visit Kijiji™ Classifieds to find new & used items for sale. Explore Jobs, Services, Pets & more.




www.kijiji.ca





There are a few sets on kijiji that may work for you.


----------



## Jihnstaubin (Oct 24, 2021)

Thanks, but they dont fit


----------



## Joe.S.AK (Nov 26, 2020)

Sometimes you just have to take what you have and rework that into what you need. A guy I know in town with a Jubilee took OLD logging truck chains and reworked them to perfectly fit the tractor's wheels. Not rocket science.


----------



## Jihnstaubin (Oct 24, 2021)

I guess if they're long enough you can cut them. So far I've only seen short ones.


----------



## Joe.S.AK (Nov 26, 2020)

Tire chains are usually a relatively low-tech item. As long as they are long, wide and strong enough they pretty much do the job as additional traction for plowing snow in the winter months.

Large wheel truck or logging equipment chains are sometime reworked into usable tractor chains since they already are wide and heavy enough. They are usually not able to be used directly since they are almost always too short to fit the tractor's large rear wheels --- and so lengthening (splicing) is necessary. Careful cutting and joining additional sections of pre-fabricated chains together, and then trimming the overall length for a proper fit (including closure ends) is not a major undertaking. 

Of course, if needed there are always manufacturers who still offer new chains already assembled. For manufacturers they are a low volume item which means that pricing is pretty steep. Like almost every commodity these days they are often found after a quick search on the internet.

Sometimes used, ready to go, chains are found up for sale on tractor sites - but the chances of finding that exact tire size situation depends on the circumstances of the site. Again, custom fitting for length is necessary if exact fitting isn't, by chance found.


----------

